# Boston University or Emerson College?



## Barca10 (Apr 2, 2008)

I have been accepted to BU, Emerson, RIT, and Ithaca....I think i have narrowed it down to BU or Emerson but i am having a tough time deciding...I really wanted to go to BU but then found out about Emerson and now i dont know which to pick....can anyone tell me the pros and cons of each to help make my decision easier?


----------



## Josh (Apr 2, 2008)

The biggest difference is that Emerson is far more focused and you will pick up a camera the very first semester of your freshman year. Not to mention, there will be a lot of other people who share your interests. BU is a huge school and just about everyone who goes there is just a typical college kid. Emerson will offer you more real-world set experience and you'll graduate better prepared to tackle the industry. 

Go to BU if you just want to go to college. Go to Emerson if you want to go to film school.


----------

